# New Guy in New Orleans: Boat Suggestions?



## j_f (Dec 15, 2021)

Hey Folks,

My name is Josh. I've just joined, but I've been lurking around for a year or two and I've found this site to be an awesome resource. I relocated to NOLA and have ben trying to make the switch from freshwater fly fishing to the salt. I've got a kayak and a friend with a bay boat, but neither is really doing it for me. I'm casually looking for the right boat and think I've narrowed it down to a Carolina Skiff or something similar:16ish feet, tiller, zero frills. I need it to be a decent all-around boat (hunting, crabbing, messing about) and not break the bank since I'm currently DIY renovating an ancient shotgun double uptown. Any input appreciated. 

Also: If any of you locals are looking for some company, I'm eager to learn the area. I'm pretty quick on the uptake and I'll bring beer!


----------



## pzomalley (Feb 25, 2015)

simple skiffs is the best no frills skiff IMO


----------



## reedriley8 (Sep 3, 2020)

A j16 will do the trick. Don’t overlook a flat bottom Jon boat either. It’s most Cajuns weapon of choice for a reason. Super affordable and bullet proof. Either option will give you access to most areas of marsh near Nola, and will float shallow enough for you to enjoy the incredible sight fishing SE LA offers. Just slap a poling platform on and grab an 8-weight and you’re good to go. This is a great place to learn the saltwater/sight fishing game. Lots of fish and very forgiving. I’m local in Nola. Feel free to reach out if you ever need any advice.


----------



## j_f (Dec 15, 2021)

pzomalley said:


> simple skiffs is the best no frills skiff IMO


I really like the SS (and their awesome FAQ page), but they're a bit out of budget at the moment.


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

Welded jon boat. There are lots of Louisiana builders of aluminum boats of all types.


----------



## j_f (Dec 15, 2021)

reedriley8 said:


> A j16 will do the trick. Don’t overlook a flat bottom Jon boat either. It’s most Cajuns weapon of choice for a reason. Super affordable and bullet proof. Either option will give you access to most areas of marsh near Nola, and will float shallow enough for you to enjoy the incredible sight fishing SE LA offers. Just slap a poling platform on and grab an 8-weight and you’re good to go. This is a great place to learn the saltwater/sight fishing game. Lots of fish and very forgiving. I’m local in Nola. Feel free to reach out if you ever need any advice.


I agree- a jon is definitely on the short list if I can find the right one. Thanks!


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Welcome. Already have plenty of suggestions to chew on. An aluminum jon would be my first choice.


----------



## MudSkipper (Jan 11, 2021)

j_f said:


> Hey Folks,
> 
> My name is Josh. I've just joined, but I've been lurking around for a year or two and I've found this site to be an awesome resource. I relocated to NOLA


There are no fish here. You should move to Florida or SW Texas. 

On a more serious note, welcome. Having a boat made out of plate aluminum is my vote because I have one. I would say some of the dedicated skiffs can smooth out some of the rougher water better. Also, if you are into that poling communism , the dedicated skiffs will pole better. On the other hand my tank is 38 years old with nary a leak, nary a paint job, nary a wax job. Just works. You can spend a good bit on a plate boat and it is easy to get carried away if you complicate the build. Shop around and look for builders in less obvious places. Lots of boat welders in the Lafayette/ Breaux Bridge area. I'm sure there are small operators around your neck of the woods too. You can also often find used ones that would fit the bill on Craig's list, etc.

Again, welcome


----------



## j_f (Dec 15, 2021)

MudSkipper said:


> There are no fish here. You should move to Florida or SW Texas.
> 
> On a more serious note, welcome. Having a boat made out of plate aluminum is my vote because I have one. I would say some of the dedicated skiffs can smooth out some of the rougher water better. Also, if you are into that poling communism , the dedicated skiffs will pole better. On the other hand my tank is 38 years old with nary a leak, nary a paint job, nary a wax job. Just works. You can spend a good bit on a plate boat and it is easy to get carried away if you complicate the build. Shop around and look for builders in less obvious places. Lots of boat welders in the Lafayette/ Breaux Bridge area. I'm sure there are small operators around your neck of the woods too. You can also often find used ones that would fit the bill on Craig's list, etc.
> 
> Again, welcome


Thanks, Mud Skipper. Most of the plate boats I've seen have been on the burly side, but it'd be fun to see what an Acadiana welder could do when asked for something light(ish) weight and simple.


----------



## GullsGoneWild (Dec 16, 2014)

We fished the Chandeleur islands with SWC and i was impressed by the little skiffs they have. The builder of the skiffs is in LA somewhere but I cannot remember the name. I remember looking them up one day and saw they use CSM in the builds but that may not deter you. I think Carolina skiffs are CSM. 

This is what all the charters use in the islands.


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

j_f said:


> Hey Folks,
> 
> My name is Josh. I've just joined, but I've been lurking around for a year or two and I've found this site to be an awesome resource. I relocated to NOLA and have ben trying to make the switch from freshwater fly fishing to the salt. I've got a kayak and a friend with a bay boat, but neither is really doing it for me. I'm casually looking for the right boat and think I've narrowed it down to a Carolina Skiff or something similar:16ish feet, tiller, zero frills. I need it to be a decent all-around boat (hunting, crabbing, messing about) and not break the bank since I'm currently DIY renovating an ancient shotgun double uptown. Any input appreciated.
> 
> Also: If any of you locals are looking for some company, I'm eager to learn the area. I'm pretty quick on the uptake and I'll bring beer!


Hey Josh.

build yoself a jo boat out of scrap plywood and 2x4's from your renovation project. Paint it with flex seal. Put a Johnson on it and go. (You won't have the worst boat on the water.)

And jug fishing is great for drinking beer. You can even use your duck decoys for jugs. Redfish pulling them down and around makes them look live. Jus Say'n.


----------



## j_f (Dec 15, 2021)

MariettaMike said:


> Hey Josh.
> 
> build yoself a jo boat out of scrap plywood and 2x4's from your renovation project. Paint it with flex seal. Put a Johnson on it and go. (You won't have the worst boat on the water.)
> 
> And jug fishing is great for drinking beer. You can even use your duck decoys for jugs. Redfish pulling them down and around makes them look live. Jus Say'n.


Hahaha. You'd better believe I've looked at some DIY plywood options!


----------



## couillon (Feb 5, 2021)

I've lived down here my whole life, and while I do get skiff envy when I come on this site my 1756 jon side console is perfect for running in the marsh during the winter. Room enough to fish 3, or fit crab nets and a couple coolers. I do fish out of my brothers bay boat more in the summer though.


----------



## TXredchaser (May 12, 2021)

I will jump on the jon boat wagon here although I might be a little biased but its an easy way to start and you wont cry about hitting shell trying to explore your new area. I run a 1754 with a simple poling platform that can get me just about anywhere if I push it hard enough. It will be rough and definitely wet but it can get you to the water that you want to fish.


----------

